# What's the PDSA playing at



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

A young couple came into work today with a staff x bulldog bitch, around 10 months old. They wanted some advice about a skin problem. They had just been to the PDSA vets and been turned away because they had to bring in proof of benefits etc.
I looked at the dog and its skin was horrific, I've seen worse but not many. She is completely bald, red and spotty underneath from her groin to her chin, her feet are angry red and swollen, her facial hair is thin and the skin is inflamed. She seemed very depressed and unresponsive. 
The couple had rescued her the day before from a bad home. They hope to be able to nurse her back to health but they are unprepared for the complexities of treating what may be a lifelong skin problem. 
I explained that there were so many different things that could cause this type of problem and that only a vet could diagnose it properly. I told them that it might be resolved simply by the change of environment and a decent diet or it could be an allergy that will need costly treatment for ever. It could have been mites or mange and that a vet needed to be consulted asap.
Anyone know of any organisations that could help this poor dog? I am staggered that the PDSA refused to even look at the dog and left her to suffer, and this dog is suffering.
I am so angry with the scum who let her get into this state and the charity that denied her any help.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

disgrace!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

joe190 said:


> disgrace!


Not a disgrace at all the pdsa are there to offer free vet care to people who are unable.
For that you need proof its only a photocopy or what every they ask for thats all.
Poor lil doggy though


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Faith said:


> Not a disgrace at all the pdsa are there to offer free vet care to people who are unable.
> For that you need proof its only a photocopy or what every they ask for thats all.
> Poor lil doggy though


I understand that proof of income is needed but these people had traveled from Preston to Blackpool not realising that they needed paperwork with them. I don't know the circumstances or whether they will take the dog back, and she needed help right away. I don't know how commited they are to doing the right thing. They had done a nice thing by getting the dog out of there but it could be a case of out of the frying pan because they can't deal with the problem. 
My best advice to them was that they should hand the dog into a rescue organisation where they could sort her out properly. I explained to them that if they tried to treat her without consulting a vet, they would leave themselves open to prosecution. They were nice people and they obviously cared but they needed support that wasn't there. I just keep thinking about her burning and itching with no relief. 
I haven't ever had much to do with the PDSA, never heard anything negative about them, so I was stunned by this refusal. Why do animals have to suffer for the sake of beaurocracy. :bash:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Evie said:


> Why do animals have to suffer for the sake of beaurocracy. :bash:


tell me about it. a few years ago my 6month old pup got seriousely ill in the middle of the night. i phoned all of the emergency vets & none of them would come pout unless i gave them £200, and that's before they even saw him. where do you get £200 at 4am? i'm sure they thought i was over reaciting & just asked for the money to see if i serious.

my pup died the next morning. an rspca vert saw him & operated but it was too late. i totally blame those greedy vets that put money before my pup.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Evie said:


> I understand that proof of income is needed but these people had traveled from Preston to Blackpool not realising that they needed paperwork with them. I don't know the circumstances or whether they will take the dog back, and she needed help right away. I don't know how commited they are to doing the right thing. They had done a nice thing by getting the dog out of there but it could be a case of out of the frying pan because they can't deal with the problem.
> My best advice to them was that they should hand the dog into a rescue organisation where they could sort her out properly. I explained to them that if they tried to treat her without consulting a vet, they would leave themselves open to prosecution. They were nice people and they obviously cared but they needed support that wasn't there. I just keep thinking about her burning and itching with no relief.
> I haven't ever had much to do with the PDSA, never heard anything negative about them, so I was stunned by this refusal. Why do animals have to suffer for the sake of beaurocracy. :bash:


Umm, personally i dont know any one that would travel all that way with out calling the pdsa first but hey ho,

As for the underlined part, why would they be open to prosecution whys that then?
We treat our reps with over the counter stuff from the pet shop the same as we do with our rescues unless the condition is to bad for us to treat at home.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

It is naff yus but sadly the paperwork always comes before the care so that these organisations don't leave themselves open to prosecution by "the" other organisation who are supposed to help but just screw people at every turn!

This poor dog certainly sounds like she could use a shed load of love and care and, seemingly, she has found the right people for the job. 

They will be better to see a vet to begin with even just for an initial consultation and then perhaps look into returning to the PDSA with thier paperwork - at least that way the poor love could receive some sort of shampoo or cream to ease her skin for the time being 

Big loves to the poor wee doggy 

EDIT to add : agree with Faith - if they have treated her then they should be okay BUT the RSPCA have been known to push prosecutions with severe cases where veterinarian treatment has not been sought. Definitely worth seeing a vet in this case.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Home treatment is ok but not when it's really bad and needs a vet. I was a dog groomer for 16 years and know what a serious skin problem looks like. They could certainly face prosecution for neglecting to get this treated, which would be awful for them. 



> unless the condition is to bad for us to treat at home.


It really is too bad for home treatment. The dog is depressed and unresponsive. A dog suffering from a painful skin condition will scratch and try to relieve itself. Eventually when nothing it does makes if feel any better, it will just shut down and stop responding to stimulus. It really is one of the most distressing circumstances for a dog to be in. 

I have heard of people being prosecuted when treating their own animals homeopathically, because conditions treated this way often get worse before they get better. Home treating serious conditions is not an area for the inexperienced to experiment.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Evie said:


> Home treatment is ok but not when it's really bad and needs a vet. I was a dog groomer for 16 years and know what a serious skin problem looks like. They could certainly face prosecution for neglecting to get this treated, which would be awful for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
, poor lil doggy hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Faith said:


> , poor lil doggy hope you can get it sorted.


 So do I. I just want them to walk in with her in a month or so, looking all happy and growing new hair!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

Cant really comment on the pdsa as I dont know how they work it is normal practice to get the paperwork in place before treatment.

Would be suspicious of demodex in this dog, all signs pointing to it. It can be easily diagnosed with a quick scrape and treatment is a lot easier these days. Hopefully wont turn out too expensive for them and hopefully you will see her looking happy in a month. Probably still hairless and a little scabby but definately happier!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Right i can comment on them as i have had to use them in the past...............they do NOT turn away people that cant prove they are on benefits a girl that was in before me had forgotten her proof they said no problem pop into us when you can....................she was back with her proof before i had even been in with my dawgie 

so im inclined to say these people probably answered the questions they were asked and say no to all an thats why they wernt entitled to help 

as wen the girl before me had forgotten her proof they said you can fax it to us if its easier 

im sorry but the pdsa do a hell of alot for people that cant afford to pay vets bills so who the hell are you to have a go ?????

yes okies a poor dog has suffered but a hell of alot more animals would if it wasnt for the likes of the pdsa 

sowwie for the rant


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Right i can comment on them as i have had to use them in the past...............they do NOT turn away people that cant prove they are on benefits a girl that was in before me had forgotten her proof they said no problem pop into us when you can....................she was back with her proof before i had even been in with my dawgie
> 
> so im inclined to say these people probably answered the questions they were asked and say no to all an thats why they wernt entitled to help
> 
> ...


yes they saw my dog, as my time thing had passed as i hadnt been for x amont of months..they even saw me at 2am when my dog was run over and i didnt have proof on me at that time of the morning...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cooljules said:


> yes they saw my dog, as my time thing had passed as i hadnt been for x amont of months..they even saw me at 2am when my dog was run over and i didnt have proof on me at that time of the morning...


 
thank you jules 


im sorry but how dare people put down an organisation that works soley on donations lol 

really gets my effin back up they aint the RSPCA so leave them the hell alone they help alot of people out no matter what...............and i an others as jules stated have witnessed that : victory::no1:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> thank you jules
> 
> 
> im sorry but how dare people put down an organisation that works soley on donations lol
> ...


no probs..actually, resulting in my dog being knocked down (i wasnt walking him, i was too ill that day) he needed a anestetic, to remove 2 loose teeth...and he had a heart attack.......BUT HES STILL HERE! they brought him round.

i had my wanted so came to me GSD put down due to bad hip displacia, and without the pdsa i dont know where i would have been..

yes i use them, i have for 12 years since i have had my 1st dog...but for people to say i should not even have a dog as im poor is a disgrace, im disabled (althought it always doesnt show its ugly face) but he has been with me through thick and thin, so smart to know when i cant walk, he wont leave my side, even fetches my meds etc when i asked him too...hes my best friend, he doesnt care how mch or how little money i have, where girls have come and soon gone, not wanting to be with a cripple or a gy with no money, flash car or nice house...my dog has always been there....now i have the most wonderful girl, (llama girl) and she has taken to him, and him to her...

lots of poor single people, there only friend is a cat or dog...i have spent many a lonely cristmas with just my dog (i cooked him a propper xmas meal to have with me)

yes times i have taken in one too many unwanted exotic animal, but i cant sit there and let it be neglected, recently we have taken in over 10 animals, inc 2 adult male BD's....i go without to make sure my animals at least have a chance at a long and happy like

end of...rant over (llama girl wants to goto bed!):flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cooljules said:


> no probs..actually, resulting in my dog being knocked down (i wasnt walking him, i was too ill that day) he needed a anestetic, to remove 2 loose teeth...and he had a heart attack.......BUT HES STILL HERE! they brought him round.
> 
> i had my wanted so came to me GSD put down due to bad hip displacia, and without the pdsa i dont know where i would have been..
> 
> ...


 
jules you star i could kiss you (but i wont lol )

just goes to show how important the pdsa is to the people who deserve it 

and yes i have had to use it a few times too as i am a SINGLE MUM on my own but why the hell shouldnt i have pets hey ?? i can afford to feed them an i do have credit buildin up with the vets but sometimes things happen that you can wait to save for like when my meggy had her accident an damaged the ligaments an tendens in her shoulder i would have been lost without the pdsa they helped me get her healthy and sorted again ................oh they even gave me a proper diet to help her loose weight unlike my paying full money vets did


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Like I said in my original post, I have never heard any negative comments about the PDSA before which is why I was so surprised. I'm sorry but I was very upset by the condition of this dog and frustrated by the fact that I was unable to help much - again because of legislation.
No matter what questions were asked or answered, the fact remains that the dog was sent away untreated. I hope that the owners will sort her out and take her back today - or maybe they will just feel that they can't help her and pass the problem on. 
Loobylou, demodex is a possibility, and I suspect that she was housed outside and probably on straw, but someone in a pet shop isn't allowed to suggest diagnosis and rightly so. They took some shampoo from the shop which probably won't help much, but I reckon there's a very real risk that they might wait now and see if she improves on her own. 

Emma I'm sorry you are offended by my post and I am aware that the PDSA do a lot of fantastic work. I am also aware that I might not have got the entire story. Your posts will hopefully put people straight after my emotion fuelled rant.


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

in my pdsa in basildon they wouldnt turn away they give you one of vets appointment with a form the council fill out once they do that then they can reg there,
so thats very werid :S


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Like I said in my original post, I have never heard any negative comments about the PDSA before which is why I was so surprised. I'm sorry but I was very upset by the condition of this dog and frustrated by the fact that I was unable to help much - again because of legislation.
> No matter what questions were asked or answered, the fact remains that the dog was sent away untreated. I hope that the owners will sort her out and take her back today - or maybe they will just feel that they can't help her and pass the problem on.
> Loobylou, demodex is a possibility, and I suspect that she was housed outside and probably on straw, but someone in a pet shop isn't allowed to suggest diagnosis and rightly so. They took some shampoo from the shop which probably won't help much, but I reckon there's a very real risk that they might wait now and see if she improves on her own.
> 
> Emma I'm sorry you are offended by my post and I am aware that the PDSA do a lot of fantastic work. I am also aware that I might not have got the entire story. Your posts will hopefully put people straight after my emotion fuelled rant.


 
No worries hun just if it wasnt for the PDSA my meggy wouldnt have had the treatment she needed when she had her accident as the vets i was registered at, at the time refused to treat her as i couldnt magically make £200+ appear from nowhere they refused to sort a payment plan so my only other option was the PDSA and they were fantastic 

Yes at the time all my dogs were insured but for some unkown crazy reason her accident wasnt covered this is why i cancelled my insurance and now pay money weekly what i would have paid for my insurance to my NEW vets so i have credit building up with them 

didnt mean to rant on the other posts just that i think the PDSA are fantastic for what they do and make it possible for people to own pets such as elderly and handicapped as well as other people on benefits :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

:grouphug: with my favourite girls Evie & Emma J


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm just replying to increase the Preston population on this thread.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Meko said:


> I'm just replying to increase the Preston population on this thread.


why is it all quiet? lol


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I would have hoped that the PDSA vet would have sorted out the problem in consideration of at least a reasonable donation rather than to have done nothing at all.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Right i can comment on them as i have had to use them in the past...............they do NOT turn away people that cant prove they are on benefits a girl that was in before me had forgotten her proof they said no problem pop into us when you can....................she was back with her proof before i had even been in with my dawgie
> 
> so im inclined to say these people probably answered the questions they were asked and say no to all an thats why they wernt entitled to help
> 
> ...


 i agree Emma hun.
the pdsa turn away no-one.
they are there mainly to help those on low income, they request to see proof of housing benefits inorder to treat everyday things with pets, they provide low cost spaying and vaccinations and will administer emergency treatment to animals desperately in need even when their owners are not in reciept of benefits.
ive at one time had to use them and they were absolutely fantastic.

imj dissapointed to hear negative comments made about them as its not been in my experience something ive ever heard of.
i think the new owners of this dog may have bitten off more than they can chew, its nice to see people trying to help an animal obviously in distress but if they were heading to the PDSA then maybe they are not best placed to take on such a poorly dog.
they need to get the dog to a vets and if they are in reciept of benefits then maybe they should take proof and return, or actually put their hands in their own pockets and pay for it at a non charity vets as most other people do.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol2: @ Meko!


----------

